# Survey of gray flannel trousers



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello, all. Would it be possible to compile a list of shops that still sell traditional, heavy, light gray flannel trousers, the kind one wears with tweed in colder months? There have been threads about this in the past, but I find that some of the usual suspects aren't offering goods, anymore. (For example, LL Bean made a pair of gray flannel trousers for a long time, but, now, they don't.) I think it's a topic that needs updating.

I'd specifically be interested in knowing if there are any sub-$100 offerings. Thanks, all!


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

O'Connell's

https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/home.php?cat=949


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Ekphrastic said:


> Hello, all. Would it be possible to compile a list of shops that still sell traditional, heavy, light gray flannel trousers, the kind one wears with tweed in colder months? There have been threads about this in the past, but I find that some of the usual suspects aren't offering goods, anymore. (For example, LL Bean made a pair of gray flannel trousers for a long time, but, now, they don't.) I think it's a topic that needs updating.
> 
> I'd specifically be interested in knowing if there are any sub-$100 offerings. Thanks, all!


The first paragraph above looked promising; the second one, however, stopped me dead in my tracks.

Oh well, for those of you who are not extremely price-sensitive, O'connell's has heavyweight flannels, but I suspect you all know this.

Edit: Kreiger beat me to the punch.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Someone help me understand the difference between flannel and heavey wool trousers.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

WillBarrett said:


> Someone help me understand the difference between flannel and heavey wool trousers.


Softer, nicer, better


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

WillBarrett said:


> Someone help me understand the difference between flannel and heavey wool trousers.


Flannel is fabric--typically wool and cotton--that has a raised, brushed nap. Products made of flannel fabric--whether shirts, trousers, bed sheets, etc.--can be light-, medium-, or heavy-weight. Flannel is not necessarily thick, but it often is because it is primarily intended for use during the cooler parts of the year. Accordingly, flannel trousers are not necessarily made of wool, though most of them are, and they are not automatically heavy.

Heavy wool may or may not be flannel. For instance, cavalry twill and gabardine twill can be a heavy fabric, but since it doesn't have a raised, brushed nap, it isn't flannel.

Flannel does not ipso facto mean "heavy fabric;" "heavy wool" does not ipso facto mean "flannel."

So, heavy wool trousers are not necessarily flannel, and flannel trousers are not necessarily heavy, and not necessarily made of wool. You can have heavy wool pants that are not flannel; you can have flannel pants that are not heavy wool.

There. Are you dizzy now?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice post Charles Dana. I will add that there are both woolen flannel (soft) and worsted flannel (less loft and harder). When people say flannel grey trousers they are generally referring to woolen. People also seem to use flannel grey trousers and heavy wool trousers interchangeably.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Your price point is a big sticking point, but thrift shops can be your friends. People moving from colder climates tend to dump their "winter" stuff as a kind of celebration. And don't pass up flannel suits, you can just re-donate the coat on the spot


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't let my pricepoint be a deterrent here, folks. It would help, but, if the only options are $100+, I'll just have to save up. I mean, my current pair (from J. Press) cost more than that.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Nice post Charles Dana. I will add that there are both woolen flannel (soft) and worsted flannel (less loft and harder). When people say flannel grey trousers they are generally referring to woolen. People also seem to use flannel grey trousers and heavy wool trousers interchangeably.


Thank you for the additional information.That's good to know.

I love your blog, by the way. Among other high points, you post some of the best close-up photos of collar rolls on the internet.

Speaking of flannel, a few years ago, in either the Ask Andy Fashion Forum or perhaps the Style Forum, there was a discussion about flannel trousers. At one point, Manton (remember him?) was talking about not only the distinctive nappy hand of grey flannel trousers, but also its appearance. And in reference to the look of flannel, he used an expression that has stuck with me ever since: "wonderful flannel fog." How apt, I thought at the time, and I still feel that way. Manton was so right: a good pair of grey flannel trousers really does have a unique and pleasing "flannel fog."

"Wonderful flannel fog." A belated thanks, Manton.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

My go-to pair of flannels is a pair from the not so trad Zegna. I picked mine up on ebay in immaculate shape for around $30 shipped. The fit and finish is phenomenal.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

The Joseph A Bank flannels are decently made and run $100 or less. Not heavy but warm enough for a New England winter.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Howard Yount has a wide selection of flannels in varying weights and shades starting at $165.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Hardline - I am cursing you after looking at that site. I am excited to see that they cater to smaller waist sizes. Do you have any insight into fit?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Hardline - I am cursing you after looking at that site. I am excited to see that they cater to smaller waist sizes. Do you have any insight into fit?


Ox, I wish I did but this season will be my first time trying them out. There's a very long thread on the other forum about Howard Yount that I'm sure has lots of fit and quality info. They look solid from what I can tell. Having slimmed down considerably in recent months, I'm excited to find a selection of classic trou's in smaller, slimmer cuts.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

It seems that very few people on eBay know what flannel is. I've been poking around, and it seems that searching for "heavy wool" gets several flannel offerings.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been extremely pleased with the medium weight flannels from the Andover Shop. Their bi-annual sales (summer and winter) make these a great value as well.


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

These aren't flannel, I wonder if they would work?

L L Bean washable wool pants:

https://m.llbean.com/product.html?&page=washable-year-round-wool-pants-classic-fit-plain-front#79816


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Lands End has something. For some reason there is no inseam/hemming option.

https://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage-446828_AD.html


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

People rave about howard yount.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Both Corbin and Berle still offer flannel trousers.

https://www.dann-online.com/berle_springsummer_trousers.htm

https://www.americansuitstore.com/Corbin-Flannel-Trousers-p/8752.htm


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Bandit44 said:


> Both Corbin and Berle still offer flannel trousers.
> 
> https://www.dann-online.com/berle_springsummer_trousers.htm
> 
> https://www.americansuitstore.com/Corbin-Flannel-Trousers-p/8752.htm


I hear that Lora Piano fabric is real nice stuff!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> Lands End has something. For some reason there is no inseam/hemming option.
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage-446828_AD.html


Beware of the wool/poly blend on those.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

ArtVandalay said:


> Beward of the wool/poly blend on those.


I just noticed that (oh, and they have a tailored fit version). Is that necessarily bad? It certainly explains the low price point, but perhaps the fabric is nice 'enough'?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I just noticed that (oh, and they have a tailored fit version). Is that necessarily bad? It certainly explains the low price point, but perhaps the fabric is nice 'enough'?


Good question. I know those are a brand new offering, curious if anyone has had the chance to try them yet.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd love to be proven wrong, but I can't imagine those Lands End flannels being any good for that price. But if anyone wants to risk it to find out, they'll be available for pennies on the dollar soon enough after the inevitable clearances and sales coupons. Sales won't change the skimpy rise, though. I'd vote Yount for the economically minded.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Last year I ordered a couple of pairs of the LL Bean wool trousers in the heavier (not year round) weight. Plain front, unfinished for my tailor to alter with the proper 1-3/4" cuff and slight break. No complaints with the fit, fabric, weight or cut - these I would order again or, when possible, get at the Bean outlet for 1/2 price.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

I have read that the rise on Yount trousers, whether Italian or US made (slightly different fit), is a bit short.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

11", they have the measurements right there.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

fred johnson said:


> Last year I ordered a couple of pairs of the LL Bean wool trousers in the heavier (not year round) weight. Plain front, unfinished for my tailor to alter with the proper 1-3/4" cuff and slight break. No complaints with the fit, fabric, weight or cut - these I would order again or, when possible, get at the Bean outlet for 1/2 price.


I got some too, like these:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...out-everyday-WOOL-pants&p=1343162#post1343162

I've been very pleased, especially at the price I paid (~$40). They don't hold a crease so aren't super dressy, but overall look like good "flannels".

They do run a little big, and LL Bean's cuffs are dinky.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not sub-$100, but heard these are great:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I cannot personally speak to the quality but the reputable Hoggs of Fife offer flannels which, once vat is deducted, are approximate to the OP`s price range.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This?

https://www.fifecountry.co.uk/mens/trousers/tweeds-flannels-and-wool/lairg-flannel-wool-trouser-1317


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Not sub-$100, but heard these are great:


I visited Epaulet on my last trip to NYC in June. The Slim Walts are great -- I would buy. Their suits are great too, though more contemporary than trad.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the rise length and how they don't look overly slim. But alas, I must save for a pair.


----------

